# Fixed optics Scope for a Savage 93 .17HMR



## Skywagon (Jul 12, 2007)

I would like to mount a 'single' fixed power scope to the .17 HMR; which seems to be an accurate little round at 100+ yds. for ground squirrles, etc. I currently have a low cost 7X that does fine but, just not high enough magnification.

Probably something in the 24X or higher range that will not break the bank in cost, but still have good optics and adjustment dial settings.

Any suggestions on what you have found out there that seems a good value for this kind of set-up...???
skywagon


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

If you're just punching papper at 100 yds a 24x is fine but if you plan on hunting with it a fixed 24 is way to much scope for a hmr. Any squirrel that pops up at 50 yards or closer will be slow to find and a total blurr thru the scope. If you want that much magnification I'd go with a variable power so you can still turn it down when you don't need all that power.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

24x?! I really don't think you'll want a 24x for anything closer than 100 yards, and even that'll be kind of hard to find what you're looking for. So unless you plan on throwing rocks at the squirrels untill they reach the 100 yard mark, I'd say get something with variable power or get something in the 9-12x range if the fixed power is what you really want.


----------



## Skywagon (Jul 12, 2007)

I appreciate the comments. In this situation, a ranch with too much open space, I probably will be doing more shooting at 100+ yds. rather than closer. I am thinking about a 24X or vari. to 24X by 40 or 42mm (I want to keep the scope as close to the barrel as possible).

The lower cost scopes are tempting value but, I did not want to try a model without some kudos from this forum about the bad ones and maybe a good model.
Skywagon


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd definitely go with a variable. I am pretty sure you have never even looked through a 24X scope, or you wouldn't even ask. That is a lot of mag. 12X-14X should be more than enough for the effective distance of that cartridge.


----------



## Skywagon (Jul 12, 2007)

You are right about not having used a 24X. I have used 18X but, with heavy calibers in the past for 300+ yds. varmint shooting; again on ranches with very skiddish critters. Has anyone used and commented on the Cabela's Pine Ridge scopes built with range compensators for the HMR....??
skywagon


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I haven't used that scope but I have a cabelas pine ridge 4-18X44SF on my .17 rem and it's been a good scope. I use a 3-9X40 burris fulfield II with the ballistic plex reticle on my .17 hmr. I believe it to be the perfect scope for that cartridge and I've used it to take ground squirrels at a little over 200 yards without any problems. I'm of the opinion that if you need that much magnification to take long shots at skittish varmints you probably need a more powerfull rifle too.


----------



## Skywagon (Jul 12, 2007)

Clampdaddy,
Thanks for the tips on scopes. I also think the .17 will be a fine rifle for the under 200 yd. critters.


----------

